# The plants of my collection



## CodPaph (Sep 30, 2007)

LISTA DE PAPHIOPEDILUM

Paph. bellatulum
Paph. Delrosi (delenatii x rothschildianum 'Wossen' BM)
Paph. Edna Raticliffe (praestans 'Sunshine' x Saint Swithin Am/AOS)
Paph. Phillip Ruggiero (sukhakulii x Saint Swithin)
Paph. Harold Koopowitz (malipoense x rothschildianum)
Paph. Recovery (philippinense x sukhakulii)
Paph. Transdoll (liemianum x rothschildianum)
Paph. Vera Pellechia (stonei x Saint Swithin)
Paph. haynaldianum
Paph. Toni Semple (haynaldianum x lowii)
Paph. philippinense ('Y.Aubry' x 'Bronstein')
Paph. Lady Isabel (rothschildianum x stonei)
Paph. parishii
Paph. Sainth Swithin (philippinense x rothschildianum)
Paph. dianthum ('XO' x 'Judy')
Paph. Berenice (lowii x philippinense)
Paph. rothschildianum
Paph. laevigatum
Paph. Magic Lantern (dellenatii x micranthum)
Paph. How Chin Min (dellenatii x vietnanense)
Paph. barbatum ('Floradise' x 'Plum Pretty')
Paph. superbiens
Paph. dellenatii
Paph. sukhakulii
Paph. micranthum
Paph. lowwi 
Paph. wilhelminae
Paph. kolopakingii
Paph. armeniacum 'Cabeção'
Paph. liemianum
Paph. Tinicum (concolor x glaucophyllum)
Paph. Julius 'Daniella' (lowii x rothschildianum)
Paph. (lawrenceanum x Martinez)
Paph. hirsutissimum
Paph. barbatum 
Paph. Gina Short
Paph. Gina Short
Paph. barbatum 
Paph. rothschildianum
Paph. Iantha Stage (rothschildianum x sukhakulii)
Paph. dellenatii x ?????????????
Paph. (Susan Booth x Ann Shirlii)
Paph. insigne
Paph. wardii
Paph. (goultenianum x lawrenceanum)
Paph. primulinum
Paph. Honey
Paph. spicerianum
Paph. dellenatii
Paph. Leeanum
Paph. Hamanna Anne
Paph. Green Angel
Paph. Ambience Chilton
Paph. Gina Short
Paph. Winston Churchill
Paph. Soynitum
Paph. Claremonth

Lista de Phragmipedium

Phrag. Mem. Dick Clement's
Phrag. pearciei
Phrag, Schroderae
Phrag. longifolium
Phrag. sargentianum
Phrag. klotzqueanum
Phrag. sargentianum
Phrag. Giganteum
Phrag. Sedenii
Phrag. Hottey
Phrag. lindleianum
Phrag. Honny Poppow
Phrag. chapadense
Phrag. vittatum
Phrag. cristiansenianum
Phrag. Grande
Phrag. Schroderae
Phrag. vittatum

Lista de Dendrochillum

Dendrochillum cobbianum
Dendrochillum cobbianum 'K188'
Dendrochillum wenzelii
Dendrochillum formosanum
Dendrochillum bartoni
Dendrochillum magnum
Dendrochillum glumaceum

Lista de Bulbophyllum

Bulbophyllum echinolabium
Bulbophyllum fletcherianum

Lista de Stanhopea

Stanhopea gutulatta
Stanhopea oculatta
Stanhopea costarricenssis
Stanhopea insgnes
Stanhopea lietzei
Stanhopea rodigasiana


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice list you have over there!!!!


----------



## Candace (Sep 30, 2007)

I bet your paph list grows from all the enablers on this forum!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you bloomed your Paph. Vera Pellechia (stonei x Saint Swithin)? I was given one with basically no root system, it sounded like it would be worthwhile in trying to save it, I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## CodPaph (Sep 30, 2007)

My Paph. Vera Pellechia still is a small plant to bloom the two years.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2007)

CodPaph, that is *not* a "little" collection!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome, nice list. The stanhopeas will keep the area fragrant for sure.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 3, 2007)

What a list. I am greem with envy. :drool:


----------



## CodPaph (Oct 6, 2007)

My new acquisitions:

Paph. sanderianum ('#6' x 'Remenber') 2"
Paph. sanderianum ('HS Select' x 'Bear Select') 2"
Paph. stonei NBS
Paph. rothschildianum ('Sawaki' x 'terao') NBS
:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 6, 2007)

:clap: Nice additions - clonal names that one doesn't hear, here in the states.


----------



## CodPaph (Oct 7, 2007)

My new acquisitions:
Phrag. caricinum NBS


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 7, 2007)

:clap: NICE! Good one!:clap:


----------



## CodPaph (Oct 9, 2007)

My new acquisitions:
A beautiful adult plant of the Phrag. vittatum


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2007)

CodPaph said:


> My new acquisitions:
> A beautiful adult plant of the Phrag. vittatum



You are building fast!


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice, large collection. You must have ideal conditions for growing orchids.

I spent a month living with the family of an exchange student, from Sao Paulo. She had spent a year living with us while in High School. We all came to love her. She is now a Doctor in Sao Paulo. 

I enjoyed my time in Brazil, and we also went with them to Iguasu Falls .(wrong spelling). South America is so interesting. I have been there 3 times and would go again if I were younger.....and in better health.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 10, 2007)

Great list! You have good taste to have picked the Dendrochilum magnum, a truly superb species.

Oh and the paphs are good too.........;-)


----------



## CodPaph (Oct 10, 2007)

I am looking in all orchids that I know here in Brazil to acquire the Paph. e Phrag. e I am getting rid of all mine others orchids, not even more story with them in my collection still I have more 300 vases to undo me, therefore I only want the Paph. e Phrag..


----------



## CodPaph (Dec 4, 2007)

It stows a little moved away, but I am in return mine grow list currently:
LISTA DE PAPHIOPEDILUM
Paph. kolopakingii var. topperii
Paph. ?????????????????
Paph. niveum
Paph. godefroyae
Paph. rothschildianum
Paph. lowii
Paph. Fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)
Paph. sanderianum ('#6' x 'Remenber')
Paph. stonei
Paph. rothschildianum ('Sawaki' x 'Terao')
Paph. bellatulum 'Panda'
Paph. Delrosi (delenatii x rothschildianum 'Wossen' BM)
Paph. Edna Raticliffe (praestans 'Sunshine' x Saint Swithin AM/AOS)
Paph. Phillip Ruggiero (sukhakulii x Saint Swithin)
Paph. Harold Koopowitz (malipoense x rothschildianum)
Paph. Recovery (philippinense x sukhakulii)
Paph. Transdoll (liemianum x rothschildianum)
Paph. Vera Pellechia (stonei x Saint Swithin)
Paph. haynaldianum
Paph. Toni Semple (haynaldianum x lowii)
Paph. philippinense ('Y.Aubry' x 'Bronstein')
Paph. Lady Isabel (rothschildianum x stonei)
Paph. parishii
Paph. Sainth Swithin (philippinense x rothschildianum)
Paph. dianthum ('XO' x 'Judy')
Paph. Berenice (lowii x philippinense)
Paph. rothschildianum
Paph. laevigatum
Paph. Magic Lantern (dellenatii x micranthum)
Paph. How Chin Min (dellenatii x vietnanense)
Paph. barbatum ('Floradise' x 'Plum Pretty')
Paph. superbiens
Paph. dellenatii
Paph. sukhakulii
Paph. micranthum
Paph. lowwi 
Paph. wilhelminae
Paph. kolopakingii
Paph. armeniacum 'Cabeção'
Paph. liemianum
Paph. Transvaal (chamberlanianum x rothschildianum 'Hamana' BM/JOGA)
Paph. Vanguard (moquetteanum 'Letty' BM/JOGA x rothschildianum 'Tree Top' HCC/AOS
Paph. Susan Booth (gardinerii 'Triller' x rothschildianum 'Rex'FCC/AOS) 
Paph. Sainth Swithin (philippinense x rothschildianum)
Paph. Iantha Stage (rothschildianum x sukhakulii)
Paph. (Susan Booth x Ann Shirlii)
Paph. Tinicum (concolor x glaucophyllum)
Paph. Julius 'Daniella' (lowii x rothschildianum)
Paph. (lawrenceanum x Martinez)
Paph. hirsutissimum
Paph. barbatum 
Paph. Gina Short
Paph. Gina Short
Paph. barbatum 
Paph. rothschildianum 'Sensação'
Paph. dellenatii x ?????????????
Paph. insigne
Paph. wardii
Paph. (goultenianum x lawrenceanum)
Paph. primulinum
Paph. Honey
Paph. spicerianum
Paph. dellenatii
Paph. Leeanum
Paph. Hamanna Anne
Paph. Green Angel
Paph. Ambience Chilton
Paph. ?????????????????
Paph. Winston Churchill
Paph. Soynitum
Paph. Claremonth

Lista de Phragmipedium

Phrag. Mem. Dick Clement's
Phrag. caudatum var. giganteum 'Euforia'
Phrag. pearciei
Phrag, Schroderae
Phrag. longifolium
Phrag. sargentianum 'Desejo'
Phrag. klotzqueanum
Phrag. sargentianum
Phrag. Giganteum
Phrag. Sedenii
Phrag. Hottey
Phrag. lindleinianum
Phrag. Honny Poppow
Phrag. chapadense
Phrag. cristiansenianum 'Do Gordo'
Phrag. Grande
Phrag. Schroderae
Phrag. vittatum
Phrag. vittatum 
Phrag. caricinum

Lista de Dendrochillum

Dendrochillum cobbianum
Dendrochillum cobbianum 'K188'
Dendrochillum wenzelii
Dendrochillum formosanum
Dendrochillum bartoni
Dendrochillum magnum
Dendrochillum glumaceum

Lista de Bulbophyllum

Bulb. fletcherianum
Bulb. echinolabium

Lista de Stenoglottis

Stenoglottis longifolia

Lista de Stanhopea

Stan. costaricensis
Stan. gravoelens
Stan. guttulata
Stan. insigne
Stan. lietzei
Stan. oculata
Stan. tigrina
Embrrea rodigasiana

Lista de Phalaenopsis

Phal. lueddemanniana


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 4, 2007)

WONDERFUL COLLECTION. 

Eric,she may get ahead of you yet.


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 29, 2009)

UPDATE OF MY COLLECTION

LISTA DE PAPHIOPEDILUM
01 Paph. barbatum
01 Paph. dellenatii
01 Paph. dianthum ('XO' x 'Judy')
*01 Paph. hangianum*
01 Paph. haynaldianum
*01 Paph. haynaldianum var. alba*
01 Paph. hirsutissimum
02 Paph. insigne
01 Paph. kolopakingii var. topperii
01 Paph. kolopakingii
01 Paph. laevigatum
*01 Paph. leuchochillum*
01 Paph. lowii
01 Paph. lowii
*03 Paph. malipoense*
*01 Paph. micranthum var. eburneum*
03 Paph. niveum
*01 Paph. niveum*
01 Paph. parishii
01 Paph. rothschildianum
01 Paph. rothschildianum
01 Paph. rothschildianum 'Sensação'
01 Paph. rothschildianum ('Sawaki' x 'Terao')
01 Paph. stonei
*01 Paph. stonei 'Bear' SM/JOGA*
01 Paph. sukhakulii
*01 Paph. venustum*
*01 Paph. vietnamense*
01 Paph. wilhelminae
01 Paph. (lawrenceanum x Martinez)
01 Paph. Berenice (lowii x philippinense)
01 Paph. Claremont (adductum x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Delrosi (delenatii x rothschildianum 'Wossen' BM)
01 Paph. Edna Raticliffe (praestans 'Sunshine' x Saint Swithin AM/AOS)
01 Paph. Fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)
*01 Paph. Gloria Naugle (micranthum x rothschildianum
01 Paph. Gina Short
01 Paph. Gina Short
01 Paph. Harold Koopowitz (malipoense x rothschildianum)
01 Paph. Honey
01 Paph. How Chin Min (dellenatii x vietnanense)
02 Paph. Iantha Stage (rothschildianum x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Iantha Stage (rothschildianum x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Julius 'Daniella' (lowii x rothschildianum)
02 Paph. Lady Isabel (rothschildianum x stonei)
01 Paph. Leeanum
01 Paph. Phillip Ruggiero (sukhakulii x Saint Swithin)
01 Paph. Recovery (philippinense x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Sainth Swithin (philippinense x rothschildianum)
03 Paph. Susan Booth (gardinerii 'Triller' x rothschildianum 'Rex'FCC/AOS)
01 Paph. Tinicum (concolor x glaucophyllum)
01 Paph. Toni Semple (haynaldianum x lowii)
01 Paph. Transdoll (liemianum x rothschildianum)
01 Paph. Transvaal (chamberlanianum x rothschildianum 'Hamana' BM/JOGA)
01 Paph. Vanguard (moquetteanum 'Letty' BM/JOGA x rothschildianum 'Tree Top' HCC/AOS
01 Paph. Vera Pellechia (stonei x Saint Swithin)

Lista de Phragmipedium

01 Phrag. caudatum var. giganteum 'Euforia'
01 Phrag. chapadense
01 Phrag. cristiansenianum 'Do Gordo'
01 Phrag. klotzqueanum
01 Phrag. lindleinianum
01 Phrag. longifolium
01 Phrag. sargentianum 'Desejo'
01 Phrag. sargentianum
01 Phrag. Giganteum
01 Phrag. Grande
01 Phrag. Honny Poppow
01 Phrag. Hottey
02 Phrag. Mem. Dick Clement's
01 Phrag. Sedenii
01 Phrag, Schroderae
01 Phrag. Schroderae
01 Phrag. vittatum
02 Phrag. vittatum

Lista de Dendrochillum

01 Dendrochillum bartoni
01 Dendrochillum cobbianum
01 Dendrochillum cobbianum 'K188'
01 Dendrochillum cootesii
01 Dendrochillum filiforme
01 Dendrochillum formosanum
01 Dendrochillum glumaceum
01 Dendrochillum longifolium
01 Dendrochillum magnum
01 Dendrochillum pangasinanense
01 Dendrochillum wenzelii


Lista de Bulbophyllum

01 Bulb. arfakianum('Red' xGreen')
01 Bulb. echinolabium
02 Bulb. fletcherianum
01 Bulb. frostii
01 Bulb. grandiflorum
01 Bulb. lepidum

Lista de Stenoglottis

01 Stenoglottis longifolia

Lista de Stanhopea

01 Stan. costaricensis
01 Stan. gravoelens
01 Stan. guttulata
01 Stan. insigne
02 Stan. lietzei
01 Stan. oculata
01 Stan. tigrina
01 Embrrea rodigasiana

Lista de Phalaenopsis

01 Phal. lueddemanniana*


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 30, 2009)

great selection!!! Jean


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks!
I managed to increase the collection of Paphiopedilum because there is a friend who lives in Portugal, I'm switching to him by my Cattleya Paphiopedilum


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2009)

Fantastic aquisitions.


----------



## biothanasis (May 1, 2009)

Great list!!! How do you treat your stanhopeas??


----------



## CodPaph (May 1, 2009)

my Stanhope under cultivation in the winter in my house, practically in the house, but here under a winter garden is enclosed by four walls, which only takes up sun for a few hours a day, and not like the Stanhope sun, because here they are on the ground in native forests and generally born at the foot of trees or on rocks in the middle of the woods, I have 2 black with a 70% to provide more shade for them, because the summer sun is merciless here


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2009)

But very good for rupicolus laelias!


----------



## CodPaph (May 2, 2009)

yes I have them but want to here some time ago and have almost more Paphiopedilum Phragmipedium


----------



## CodPaph (May 17, 2009)

Yesterday I was invited by a friend to know the orchidarium the SR. Francisco Cavacano, great collector of Cattleya and introducer of Colombia, Venezuela, Ecuador, Chile, Bolivia and other South American countries to Brazil, and on this visit I gained the only copy he had of Phrag. caudatum var. warscewiczianum, fully mature plant, but a little haze, but for sure I will recover it.

UPDATE OF MY COLLECTION

LISTA DE PAPHIOPEDILUM
01 Paph. barbatum
01 Paph. dellenatii
01 Paph. dianthum ('XO' x 'Judy')
01 Paph. hangianum
01 Paph. haynaldianum var. alba
01 Paph. hirsutissimum
02 Paph. insigne
01 Paph. kolopakingii var. topperii
01 Paph. kolopakingii
01 Paph. laevigatum
01 Paph. leuchochillum
01 Paph. lowii
01 Paph. lowii
03 Paph. malipoense
01 Paph. micranthum var. eburneum
03 Paph. niveum
01 Paph. niveum
01 Paph. parishii
01 Paph. rothschildianum
01 Paph. rothschildianum
01 Paph. rothschildianum 'Sensação'
01 Paph. rothschildianum ('Sawaki' x 'Terao')
01 Paph. stonei
01 Paph. stonei 'Bear' SM/JOGA
01 Paph. sukhakulii
01 Paph. venustum
01 Paph. vietnamense
01 Paph. wilhelminae
01 Paph. (lawrenceanum x Martinez)
01 Paph. Berenice (lowii x philippinense)
01 Paph. Claremont (adductum x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Delrosi (delenatii x rothschildianum 'Wossen' BM)
01 Paph. Edna Raticliffe (praestans 'Sunshine' x Saint Swithin AM/AOS)
01 Paph. Fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)
01 Paph. Gloria Naugle (micranthum x rothschildianum
01 Paph. Gina Short
01 Paph. Gina Short
01 Paph. Harold Koopowitz (malipoense x rothschildianum)
01 Paph. Honey
01 Paph. How Chin Min (dellenatii x vietnanense)
02 Paph. Iantha Stage (rothschildianum x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Iantha Stage (rothschildianum x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Julius 'Daniella' (lowii x rothschildianum)
02 Paph. Lady Isabel (rothschildianum x stonei)
01 Paph. Leeanum
01 Paph. Phillip Ruggiero (sukhakulii x Saint Swithin)
01 Paph. Recovery (philippinense x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Sainth Swithin (philippinense x rothschildianum)
03 Paph. Susan Booth (gardinerii 'Triller' x rothschildianum 'Rex'FCC/AOS)
01 Paph. Tinicum (concolor x glaucophyllum)
01 Paph. Toni Semple (haynaldianum x lowii)
01 Paph. Transdoll (liemianum x rothschildianum)
01 Paph. Transvaal (chamberlanianum x rothschildianum 'Hamana' BM/JOGA)
01 Paph. Vanguard (moquetteanum 'Letty' BM/JOGA x rothschildianum 'Tree Top' HCC/AOS
01 Paph. Vera Pellechia (stonei x Saint Swithin)

Lista de Phragmipedium

01 Phrag. caudatum var. giganteum 'Euforia'
*01 Phrag. caudatum var. warscewiczianum 'Cavacano'*
01 Phrag. chapadense
01 Phrag. cristiansenianum 'Do Gordo'
01 Phrag. klotzqueanum
01 Phrag. lindleinianum
01 Phrag. longifolium
01 Phrag. sargentianum 'Desejo'
01 Phrag. sargentianum
01 Phrag. Giganteum
01 Phrag. Grande
01 Phrag. Honny Poppow
01 Phrag. Hottey
02 Phrag. Mem. Dick Clement's
01 Phrag. Sedenii
01 Phrag, Schroderae
01 Phrag. Schroderae
01 Phrag. vittatum
02 Phrag. vittatum

Lista de Dendrochillum

01 Dendrochillum bartoni
01 Dendrochillum cobbianum
01 Dendrochillum cobbianum 'K188'
01 Dendrochillum cootesii
01 Dendrochillum filiforme
01 Dendrochillum formosanum
01 Dendrochillum glumaceum
01 Dendrochillum longifolium
01 Dendrochillum magnum
01 Dendrochillum pangasinanense
01 Dendrochillum wenzelii


Lista de Bulbophyllum

01 Bulb. arfakianum('Red' xGreen')
01 Bulb. echinolabium
02 Bulb. fletcherianum
01 Bulb. frostii
01 Bulb. grandiflorum
01 Bulb. lepidum

Lista de Stenoglottis

01 Stenoglottis longifolia

Lista de Stanhopea

01 Stan. costaricensis
01 Stan. gravoelens
01 Stan. guttulata
01 Stan. insigne
02 Stan. lietzei
01 Stan. oculata
01 Stan. tigrina
01 Embrrea rodigasiana

Lista de Phalaenopsis

01 Phal. lueddemanniana


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2009)

Very good.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2009)

super list Cod Paph!


----------



## biothanasis (May 18, 2009)

Very good!!! TY for the tips for Stanhopeas!!!


----------



## CodPaph (May 18, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Very good!!! TY for the tips for Stanhopeas!!!



my Stanhope, growing them in a much shade, they are in a shelter for winter, part of my house that takes only two hours of sun each and under two are black and 70% with much humidity, the pots are boxes wood interlaced


----------



## biothanasis (May 18, 2009)

CodPaph, you have posted the information twice!!!!! So Thank You x2...


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 4, 2009)

UPDATE OF MY COLLECTION

LISTA DE PAPHIOPEDILUM
*01 Paph. armeniacum*
01 Paph. barbatum
01 Paph. dellenatii
01 Paph. dianthum ('XO' x 'Judy')
01 Paph. hangianum
01 Paph. haynaldianum var. alba
01 Paph. hirsutissimum
02 Paph. insigne
01 Paph. kolopakingii var. topperii
01 Paph. kolopakingii
01 Paph. laevigatum
01 Paph. leuchochillum
01 Paph. lowii
01 Paph. lowii
03 Paph. malipoense
01 Paph. micranthum var. eburneum
03 Paph. niveum
01 Paph. niveum
01 Paph. parishii
*01 Paph. philippinense*
01 Paph. rothschildianum
01 Paph. rothschildianum
01 Paph. rothschildianum 'Sensação'
01 Paph. rothschildianum ('Sawaki' x 'Terao')
01 Paph. stonei
01 Paph. stonei 'Bear' SM/JOGA
01 Paph. sukhakulii
01 Paph. venustum
01 Paph. vietnamense
*01 Paph. wenshanense*
01 Paph. wilhelminae
01 Paph. (lawrenceanum x Martinez)
01 Paph. Berenice (lowii x philippinense)
01 Paph. Claremont (adductum x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Delrosi (delenatii x rothschildianum 'Wossen' BM)
01 Paph. Edna Raticliffe (praestans 'Sunshine' x Saint Swithin AM/AOS)
01 Paph. Fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)
01 Paph. Gloria Naugle (micranthum x rothschildianum
01 Paph. Gina Short
01 Paph. Gina Short
01 Paph. Harold Koopowitz (malipoense x rothschildianum)
01 Paph. Honey
01 Paph. How Chin Min (dellenatii x vietnanense)
02 Paph. Iantha Stage (rothschildianum x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Iantha Stage (rothschildianum x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Julius 'Daniella' (lowii x rothschildianum)
02 Paph. Lady Isabel (rothschildianum x stonei)
01 Paph. Leeanum
*02 Paph. Michael Koopowitz*
01 Paph. Phillip Ruggiero (sukhakulii x Saint Swithin)
01 Paph. Recovery (philippinense x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Sainth Swithin (philippinense x rothschildianum)
03 Paph. Susan Booth (gardinerii 'Triller' x rothschildianum 'Rex'FCC/AOS)
01 Paph. Tinicum (concolor x glaucophyllum)
01 Paph. Toni Semple (haynaldianum x lowii)
01 Paph. Transdoll (liemianum x rothschildianum)
01 Paph. Transvaal (chamberlanianum x rothschildianum 'Hamana' BM/JOGA)
01 Paph. Vanguard (moquetteanum 'Letty' BM/JOGA x rothschildianum 'Tree Top' HCC/AOS
01 Paph. Vera Pellechia (stonei x Saint Swithin)

Lista de Phragmipedium

01 Phrag. caudatum var. giganteum 'Euforia'
01 Phrag. caudatum var. warscewiczianum 'Cavacano'
01 Phrag. chapadense
01 Phrag. cristiansenianum 'Do Gordo'
01 Phrag. klotzqueanum
01 Phrag. lindleinianum
01 Phrag. sargentianum 'Desejo'
01 Phrag. Giganteum
01 Phrag. Grande
01 Phrag. Honny Poppow
01 Phrag. Hottey
02 Phrag. Mem. Dick Clement's
01 Phrag. Sedenii
01 Phrag, Schroderae
01 Phrag. Schroderae
01 Phrag. vittatum
02 Phrag. vittatum

Lista de Dendrochillum

01 Dendrochillum bartoni
01 Dendrochillum cobbianum
01 Dendrochillum cobbianum 'K188'
01 Dendrochillum cootesii
01 Dendrochillum filiforme
01 Dendrochillum formosanum
01 Dendrochillum glumaceum
01 Dendrochillum longifolium
01 Dendrochillum magnum
01 Dendrochillum pangasinanense
01 Dendrochillum wenzelii


Lista de Bulbophyllum

01 Bulb. arfakianum('Red' xGreen')
01 Bulb. echinolabium
02 Bulb. fletcherianum
01 Bulb. frostii
01 Bulb. grandiflorum
01 Bulb. lepidum

Lista de Stenoglottis

01 Stenoglottis longifolia

Lista de Stanhopea

01 Stan. costaricensis
01 Stan. gravoelens
01 Stan. guttulata
01 Stan. insigne
02 Stan. lietzei
01 Stan. oculata
01 Stan. tigrina
01 Embrrea rodigasiana

Lista de Phalaenopsis

01 Phal. lueddemanniana


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 24, 2009)

UPDATE OF MY COLLECTION

LISTA DE PAPHIOPEDILUM
*01 Paph. armeniacum*
01 Paph. armeniacum
01 Paph. barbatum
01 Paph. dellenatii
01 Paph. dianthum ('XO' x 'Judy')
01 Paph. hangianum
01 Paph. haynaldianum var. alba
01 Paph. hirsutissimum
02 Paph. insigne
*01 Paph. jackii*
01 Paph. kolopakingii var. topperii
01 Paph. kolopakingii
01 Paph. laevigatum
01 Paph. leuchochillum
01 Paph. lowii
01 Paph. lowii
03 Paph. malipoense
01 Paph. micranthum var. eburneum
03 Paph. niveum
01 Paph. niveum
01 Paph. parishii
*01 Paph. philippinense var. roebelinii album*
01 Paph. philippinense
01 Paph. rothschildianum
01 Paph. rothschildianum
01 Paph. rothschildianum 'Sensação'
01 Paph. rothschildianum ('Sawaki' x 'Terao')
01 Paph. stonei
01 Paph. stonei 'Bear' SM/JOGA
01 Paph. sukhakulii
*01 Paph. venustum var. album*
01 Paph. venustum
*01 Paph. venustum*
01 Paph. vietnamense
01 Paph. wenshanense
01 Paph. wilhelminae
01 Paph. (lawrenceanum x Martinez)
*01 Paph. Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum var. anitum)*
01 Paph. Berenice (lowii x philippinense)
01 Paph. Claremont (adductum x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Delrosi (delenatii x rothschildianum 'Wossen' BM)
01 Paph. Edna Raticliffe (praestans 'Sunshine' x Saint Swithin AM/AOS)
01 Paph. Fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)
01 Paph. Gloria Naugle (micranthum x rothschildianum
01 Paph. Gina Short
01 Paph. Gina Short
01 Paph. Harold Koopowitz (malipoense x rothschildianum)
01 Paph. Honey
01 Paph. How Chin Min (dellenatii x vietnanense)
02 Paph. Iantha Stage (rothschildianum x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Iantha Stage (rothschildianum x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Julius 'Daniella' (lowii x rothschildianum)
02 Paph. Lady Isabel (rothschildianum x stonei)
01 Paph. Leeanum
02 Paph. Michael Koopowitz
01 Paph. Phillip Ruggiero (sukhakulii x Saint Swithin)
01 Paph. Recovery (philippinense x sukhakulii)
01 Paph. Sainth Swithin (philippinense x rothschildianum)
03 Paph. Susan Booth (gardinerii 'Triller' x rothschildianum 'Rex'FCC/AOS)
01 Paph. Tinicum (concolor x glaucophyllum)
01 Paph. Toni Semple (haynaldianum x lowii)
01 Paph. Transdoll (liemianum x rothschildianum)
01 Paph. Transvaal (chamberlanianum x rothschildianum 'Hamana' BM/JOGA)
01 Paph. Vanguard (moquetteanum 'Letty' BM/JOGA x rothschildianum 'Tree Top' HCC/AOS
01 Paph. Vera Pellechia (stonei x Saint Swithin)

Lista de Phragmipedium

01 Phrag. caudatum var. giganteum 'Euforia'
01 Phrag. caudatum var. warscewiczianum 'Cavacano'
01 Phrag. chapadense
01 Phrag. cristiansenianum 'Do Gordo'
01 Phrag. klotzqueanum
01 Phrag. lindleinianum
01 Phrag. sargentianum 'Desejo'
01 Phrag. Giganteum
01 Phrag. Grande
01 Phrag. Honny Poppow
01 Phrag. Hottey
02 Phrag. Mem. Dick Clement's
01 Phrag. Sedenii
01 Phrag, Schroderae
01 Phrag. Schroderae
01 Phrag. vittatum
02 Phrag. vittatum

Lista de Dendrochillum

*01 Dendrochillum abbreviatum*
01 Dendrochillum bartoni
01 Dendrochillum cobbianum
01 Dendrochillum cobbianum 'K188'
01 Dendrochillum cootesii
01 Dendrochillum filiforme
01 Dendrochillum formosanum
01 Dendrochillum glumaceum
01 Dendrochillum longifolium
01 Dendrochillum magnum
01 Dendrochillum pangasinanense
01 Dendrochillum wenzelii
*01 Dendrochillum wenzelii var. yellow*


Lista de Bulbophyllum

01 Bulb. arfakianum('Red' xGreen')
01 Bulb. echinolabium
02 Bulb. fletcherianum
01 Bulb. frostii
01 Bulb. grandiflorum
01 Bulb. lepidum

Lista de Stenoglottis

01 Stenoglottis longifolia

Lista de Stanhopea

01 Stan. costaricensis
01 Stan. gravoelens
01 Stan. guttulata
01 Stan. insigne
02 Stan. lietzei
01 Stan. oculata
01 Stan. tigrina
01 Embrrea rodigasiana

Lista de Phalaenopsis

01 Phal. lueddemanniana
__________________


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice, you have some paphs that aren't available here!


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 25, 2009)

Truth! And because they are not available, and what are they?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 25, 2009)

What is Paph. Soynitum? I have never heard of it


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2009)

"jackii"


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 25, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> What is Paph. Soynitum? I have never heard of it



this was a complex hybrid, and was nothing pretty, just giving away, and also had doubts about their identification


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 25, 2009)

NYEric said:


> "jackii"



The Paphs. Jackie was a friend who brought me in Europe, only orchidarium not know what he bought there is the good that came adult.


----------



## raymond (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow 

I just see your collection very impressive. a small matter you are phrag that we do not see in Canada you can tell me where you buy them.

01 Phrag. vittatum

01 Phrag. chapadense
01 Phrag. cristiansenianum 'Do Gordo'
01 Phrag. klotzqueanum


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 28, 2009)

Here in Brazil you can find in orchidarium Ecoorquideas, they have to sell these plants.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2009)

raymond said:


> Wow
> 
> I just see your collection very impressive. a small matter you are phrag that we do not see in Canada you can tell me where you buy them.
> 
> ...



Piping Rock/ and therefore maybe Zephyrus sells klotz.


----------

